# Aggressive EXPANSION!!



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I didn't do much expansion last year with all the excitement in our family and my crazy work schedule. but wait...theres something BIG on the horizon, if I can plan and recreate it it will be HUGE. I grew up next to the Columbia Mills Plant in Minetto Ny and found a huge cache of aerial photos of the Plant with an actual plant plan from 1923. so now i have to start either scratch building factory buildings or picking up similar Cornerstone buildings to match. What the heck at least I can give this a try.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That will keep you busy for a few days. 

Scratch building might be easier then trying to find buildings and tying them all together.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You do know that you must add a river?











For you,
http://blog.garycomins.com/?p=6567


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Oooppss!*

Here's an actual pic of the Mill which is located on the Oswego River....there are actually a couple of buildings left and the former Niagra Mohawk Power Hydro Plant. gonna try to get some of these photos to transfer but they might be too big. The main line used to run right past my front door...sweet!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Thanks Ed!!*

Heck Ed I've been trying to upload the photos off of that sight from my Pictures file and can't do it. The web page that you found is terrific and has a great and rich tradition of Milling in Up State NY. I graduated from HS in 73 and we moved in 74...the Mill shut down in 78 I bwelieve and then the EPA started digging around about chemical waste...like 50 barrels of the stuff in the Mill itself. I figure to build the massive Bridge over the river as well...(and have rail service to both the Mill, Power Plant AND the Mill Docks below the falls....theres a Locks section for boating to traverse the falls as well)..which you can't see in the photo. wow it just brings back very fond memories of a Huck Fin youth!!:thumbsup: Oh do you see those 3 buildings lumped together just west of the Mill...I lived in 2 of them as our family GREW over the years...the tracks are right there!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In that site you did see the moving little pictures?
Click on them.
There are a few of the river, it also looks like another river empty's into the other?
They won't load here, go and look.

A second look and I see only one river the picture was just at an odd angle.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*My Old Home!*

Here is the last remaining building from the original 3...those 3 buildings west of the Mill....they were built for Mill employees in the 20's as housing and as you can see Time Marches On. If you were to back up about 40 ft you'd trip over the main line leading to and from the Mill!! Oh I've seen them and just about pissed myself....the Mill Ponds are where we made barrel raftsd and hunted Bull Frogs and snapping turtles during the Summer....you couldn't iceskate during winter for feare of going through it. Thats one continuous river with a series of Falls...its all part of the Erie Canal route which if you go farther up the Oswego you get to Fulton..then north to Syracuse and the Canal.


----------

